# more sunset shots



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Collingwood July 29th 2010....nice place to shoot some pictures of the sunsets


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

imactheknife said:


> Collingwood July 29th 2010....nice place to shoot some pictures of the sunsets


Beautiful shots! :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Shot from Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

From just outside Winnipeg, MB

NM: apparently uploads are not working for me ... 4 tries, no upload


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Shot from Mexico.


Nice one ehmax!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahhh, yes, I do love a killer sunset. Nice shots, guys.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

St. Peter's Bay, PEI. Just took these last week on vacation.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

benmossm said:


> St. Peter's Bay, PEI. Just took these last week on vacation.
> View attachment 15556
> 
> View attachment 15557


nice shots...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what you get for mountain biking in the mountains when you should be at home with a cold beer. Boy does it get cold fast up here.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Oops! Forgot to load the pic.


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

From my deck on Cortes, the sun is dipping behind Vancouver Island and creating an amazing shadow display.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

shazbat said:


> From my deck on Cortes, the sun is dipping behind Vancouver Island and creating an amazing shadow display.


Hey, now thats a nice shot too! good job!!


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Just north of Grand Bend three weeks ago.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

ScanMan said:


> Just north of Grand Bend three weeks ago.


Nice! yeah Lake Huron pictures are great too...I wish I could get the ones with the sun setting over the water but the mountain is in the way..


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*blazing sunset*

shot this on the overpass near the Scotiabank place in Kanata in 2007. Only PP was to erase some lens dust.

I couldn't believe the colours!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Nice shots everyone.

My contribution is from last week's trip to Biscotasing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Let's try this again ... from just outside Winnipeg, MB


CRW_1375.jpg by dalrealgerk, on Flickr


----------



## Frontside720 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------

